# subwoofer has no sound



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

What are the model numbers? Are you sure you have the sub output turned on?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

are these for a computer? then yes, they may need to be set up software-wise. 
or there may be another knob for volume on the woofer itself!

DM


----------



## Lindachip (Jan 15, 2009)

*subwoofer no sound*

No - this is a home theatre system. I tried the volume button on the subwoofer no dice.


----------



## Lindachip (Jan 15, 2009)

Just as a follow up, I discovered that the receiver's pre-out terminal is not working. Since this is a new receiver, I am returning it. Always something!!!


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a similar problem with our sub woofer on our home entertainment system. 

We went away on holidays, came home, sub woofer no worky. I spent a great deal of time fiddling with the reciever and checking the cables. I finally discovered that I had unplugged the subwoofer before I left on holidays. Doh.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Unless the directions specified to connect to the Pre-Out, normally the Sub connects to your Left & Right Speaker channels, or if the receiver is high end, it will have a Sub output for Front (L/R), Rear (L/R), Surrounds (L/R). Pre-Out is only for a Pre-Amp.


----------

